# Dovetail angle



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

What would be the reason to go with different angles on dovetail bits? I am not talking about using different angles on the same joint. 

Dave


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple things I think, say for a 1/2 inch bit 14 degrees is kind of standard. I always thought the longer the cutting edge the angle changes. maybe I am wrong. Different size width bits say a 3/8 bit has a different angle then and cutter length makes a difference on the angle. Different manufacturers of dovetail machines have bits that are designed to be used for that particular jig and the length of the bit and size dictate the angles... I think. I suppose aesthetics play into it as well.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents 

The deeper the slot the smaller the angle, is a good rule to use.. 


==========


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Dave, if by "different angle" you are referring to the pin angle, it has to match the tail angle. And that is fixed, having been determined by the dovetail bit itself on the tail.

With the advent of carbide router bits, you are more or less caged in. They produce a clunky, ham-handed look compared to hand-cut dovetail joints.

The only way around the ugly 14degree bits is to buy some of the HSS dovetail bits from a WoodRat dealer. In America, the Craftsman Gallery is the main distributor ( www.chipsfly.com ) Lee Valley also sells the machine and the tooling.

HSS is ideal for dovetails. It takes a keener edge, though it needs to be honed more frequently than carbide. Bit it is stronger than carbide. It won't, however, stand up to abrasive materials like MDF or plywood. And because the smaller bits come in slopes as elegant as 6 degrees, you need slow feed rates in hard woods. They make a range of dovetails going from a tiny 4.7mm (5/32") to a beefy 28mm (1 1/8"). 

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary


" HSS is ideal for dovetails "
HSS "Bit it is stronger than carbide."

I will need to disagree with you on the this one 

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator

Here's a link that you may want to check out,, it's a chart for dovetail bits...

How to setup dovetails
http://www.leighjigs.com/cutters-d16.php#

Videos 
http://www.leighjigs.com/vids.php


===========


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

I am asking about 8 deg, 14 deg or what other angles the bits come in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

18 deg., 8 deg., 10 deg., 12 deg., 14 deg., 6 deg., 28 deg.,many more. 

======


DavePowers said:


> I am asking about 8 deg, 14 deg or what other angles the bits come in.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

bigger angles are for softwoods, smaller angles are for hardwoods. At least that's the traditional way...


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------

